
What MDMA Therapy Did for Me - exolymph
https://medium.com/@tuckermax/what-mdma-therapy-did-for-me-41ffe5f15971
======
beezischillin
I've done something similar, although not with a therapist, but with a friend.
It didn't fix my life instantaneously but it's given me a brand new
perspective on things, something I'm still trying to process a year later. But
it's done something incredible for me: I was stuck and I didn't see a way out,
mentally, I had no idea how to fix my life, it's helped me get out of that
hole and start heading in a new direction.

------
alexandercrohde
Would love to hear the wife's perspective on this, it would have a lot of
weight.

Note: I just recognized this author "Tucker Max" as a guy who made his fame
writing semi-autobiographical books about how he's an unapologetic badass who
women love [1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Hope_They_Serve_Beer_in_Hell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Hope_They_Serve_Beer_in_Hell)

------
adetrest
"how to change your mind" is about psilocybin (magic mushrooms) and it's a
pretty good read on the subject of psychedelics. Couldn't put it down, highly
recommended.

